# hard skin on heels



## Carina1962 (Aug 6, 2011)

can anyone recommend anything to get rid of hard skin on heels?  at the moment i use a pumice stone and always put foot cream on every day but by the next day my hard skin has returned - any hints/tips would be appreciated


----------



## Mummyt (Aug 6, 2011)

after using the pumice stone I put vaseline on at night plus a pr of socks , thats what does it for me 

Hugs Mo x


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you soak your feet in water before using the pomice stone? I would reccommend peppermint foot lotion from the Body Shop or garnier cocoon cream it is specially made to soften the skin.Ive personally used the one from  the body shop and its very good.

If you also try covering the dry skin area with vaseline then wear a pair of scoks at night in bed you may find that helps too.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 6, 2011)

you might try getting an appointment with a podiatrist, or failing that get your GP to prescribe some Flexitol or CCS Heel Balm (they are quite expensive).  I found using a pumice stone in the bath the best way to use it (makes a mess when the water drains!).  The Scholl heel file is very good.  I have to use the cream twice a day and file about every other day.


----------



## hotchop (Aug 6, 2011)

I too, suffer pretty badly... so much so that I use a knife specially for the job from Boots.

You can buy special blades in a pack of 4.. I cant remember what they are called but they are sky blue in packaging colour and are in the foot care section.

My husband thinks its disgusting to sit there peeling skin onto a towel every 2 weeks but needs must.

I do find though that if I take too much off, my feet hurt for a few days or so afterwards


----------



## StephenM (Aug 6, 2011)

no, No, NO!!! Diabetics should not use blades nesar their feet. A cut could become infected and could ultimately lead to the loss of the foot or worse! seek the advice of a podiarist asap. If the NHS is to slow go privately.CCS heel cream is very good for this. Do not risk blades!!!


----------



## hotchop (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahhh sorry, I didnt think.. 


Ive been doing it for a long long time and its the only thing that works for me im afraid


----------



## Caroline (Aug 8, 2011)

Along with advice already given I'd suggest wearing shoes or slippers or some other footwear all the time. I know we should be wearing something on oure feet any way.

If you need furhter help or an industrial grade pummice see the podiatrist.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 8, 2011)

I have what I fondly call a cheese grater for mine as the pumice stone wasn't doing the job. I also have a weekly routine where I give me tootsies a lot of tlc. I start with a good foot scrub, mine has almond oil and crushed peach kernels in it. Once washed I dry my feet very carefully and then have a good go with the grater. Finally I use a heavy duty moisturiser all over, but especially on the heels. If I keep doing it at least once a week the hard skin is manageable, but if I forget it soon builds up again. 

It's been hard this last few weeks with my arm all strapped up but the medieval torture device is coming off this afternoon and I start my physio tomorrow. I'll still have some strapping but at least I will be able to use my arm again.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2011)

As Stephen says, be VERY careful about using any sort of blade or abrasive method on your feet as you may not feel or notice a cut or infection, especially if you have even mild neuropathy or if your levels are generally above normal range which can encourage infections.

My personal sure-fire (but admittedly very drastic!) method was to not walk for 6 months after breaking my femur - all the dry and hard skin disappeared!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> My personal sure-fire (but admittedly very drastic!) method was to not walk for 6 months after breaking my femur - all the dry and hard skin disappeared!



Did you live in the fridge or did you starve?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Did you live in the fridge or did you starve?



Servants, Vic


----------



## MargB (Aug 8, 2011)

My feet used to be a real mess and I made them much worse by picking away at the hard skin, sometimes until I drew blood.  Knew that was daft before but totally stupid once I became diabetic.

My doctor has given me cream - Calmurid - which contains urea and lactic acid.  Does the job.  I don't need to use it as much now and the pumice stone in the bath each morning keeps my feet looking the best they have been possibly forever!

When I first went and the skin was rock hard she gave me some brown tablet type things for me to soak my feet in (once mixed with water!) and they were great but stained my feet.  She did warn me though.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2011)

MargB said:


> ...When I first went and the skin was rock hard she gave me some brown tablet type things for me to soak my feet in (once mixed with water!) and they were great but stained my feet.  She did warn me though.



I'm sorry Marg, but that did make me laugh!  They weren't OXO cubes were they?


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2011)

*fish*

for our wedding anniversary I treated my wife a non diabetic to a session with those fish at a beauty clinic that eat the hard skin and muck off your feet poor fish!


----------



## MargB (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't fancy the thought of those fish at all!!!!

Oxo cube - now you mention it ...


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2011)

just think how the fish must feel !


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2011)

Paul said:


> just think how the fish must feel !



There's a fish place opened just round the corner from me. They have a special offer of half an hour for ?15 or 10 minutes for ?8. There's a chip shop two doors down!


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2011)

?10 for 1/2 hour I paid but don't tell the wife.


----------



## Steff (Aug 8, 2011)

I had the oppurtunity to have this done my dad offered when he was visiting we got right outside the shop but i said no, i think the fish were more relieved.


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2011)

I am going to get the wife to watch Jaws before she go's


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2011)

Paul said:


> I am going to get the wife to watch Jaws before she go's



Or even better, Pirhana!


----------



## hotchop (Aug 9, 2011)

Near where I work has one of these fish places.. do they change the water before and after use?


----------

